# Quiz..... Humanmetrics > Jung Typology Test



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

This may be familiar to some of you but it was new to me.

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp 

It nailed me pretty close and the staffer who sent it to me. We had a few laughs going back over events over the 10 years he's been involved with Macdoc and identifying the "traits" disclosed in the testing, including the very day we met.

Pretty extensive body of work around it.

Got me pretty good as a INFJ












> It can be seen that NFs prefer an organizational structure which is decentralised, which has no clear line of authority and no central leader. On the other hand, ST's prefer an authoritarian and bureaucratic organization with a well defined hierarchy and central leadership. The reasons for this stem from the nature of the work preference types.
> 
> The NF person requires a high degree of autonomy and freedom in order to exercise his preferences and feeling.


 *MacDoc to a T !*  

Be honest in the testing.......should be quite interesting results 

If you google on *humanmetrics* or *Jung Typology Test* it's quite the interesting reading adventure. :clap:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm an INTJ, apparently.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

So how well does it fit you??

Is this YOU??



> ntroverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging
> by Marina Margaret Heiss
> Profile: INTJ
> Revision: 3.0
> ...


BTW there is a wealth of information on the web - just google your personality type for a wide variety of information.

Here's the underlying basics 



> Cracking the
> 4-Letter Type Code
> 
> Jung's Cognitive Processes
> ...


*more article
http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/ *

........ someone volunteer to keep track of "types" represented at ehMac??


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Is this YOU??


Yes I read it after I did the quiz; it pretty much pegs me. I've sent the URL to several friends this morning. Should be interesting.

Maybe you should start another thread, but with a poll, so members who have taken the test can register their results if they want to. Just a suggestion...


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

I've written this test (and variants thereof) many times. The results tend to split evenly between ESTJ and ENTJ for me


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Trouble with a poll its anonymous so you can't SEE the person behind the designation ( as much as you can SEE on a forum ) but I think tht's part of the fun seeing how this tests matches real world outlooks and approachs.

For instance I'll be interested in Dr. Gs ( if he's willing ).
I would wonder about say planetoth as well. 

It IS useful as a staffer who got his mom to take it now understands one way in which to reduce tensions between their very different personalities. A bit of sincere flattery goes a long way. 

My daughter also came in bang on. Social extrovert, leader

I do recall taking something like this a long time ago at Xerxox and they said I should not be in the service category I was aiming for but in sales........shoulda listened then......took a while to figure it out on my own. 

•••

*When you get your results clip a short paragraph of the category that you feel fits you best so others can get a sense of your "personality".*


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Mark me down as INFJ. 
Do some companies still use personality type tests as part of a job interview? I know they used to.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

ENFP here


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

INFP--slightly introvert, extremely intuitive, moderately feeling and perceiving.

Not sure I'm happy with all the descriptions, since while there's a lot of truth in them, they peg me as a lot more emotional and wishy-washy than I am. This one sounds the most me:

http://www.personalitypage.com/INFP.html

I'm very good at using hard logic, but for me it's one method among many.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hey Ena me too. 
How well does it fit you??

••••

I'd also be interested in those that took personality tests in their career counselling and how it turned out???

•••

Gee Sonal maybe my needling you about "hard logic" has some basis 
Truth hurts 

You and MacSpectrum are a "pair" BTW

Here's the %s










I'm getting a variety of different results for %'s


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ESTJ for me.

Extroverted Sensing	Thinking Judging


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Gotcha in one Sinc 



> *Tradition is important to the ESTJ.* Holidays, birthdays and other annual celebrations are remembered and observed often religiously by this type. The ESTJ is inclined to seek out his roots, to trace the family heritage back to honored ancestors both for a sense of family respectability and for a sense of security and belonging.
> 
> Service, the tangible expression of responsibility, is another key focus for ESTJs. They love to provide and to receive good service. The ESTJ merchant who provides dependable service has done much to enhance her self image.
> 
> *ESTJs have an acute sense for orthodoxy. Much of their evaluation of persons and activities reflects their strong sense of what is "normal" and what isn't. *ESTJ humor is frequently centered around something or someone being off center or behaving abnormally.


tee hee 

http://www.typelogic.com/estj.html


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice try Macdoc. INFP's can become very adept at using logic, but don't necessarily value it above all else. 

It's funny--I did this test a long time ago. And in the last few months, I've been doing a lot of self-discovery and change, so I wondered if the results would be different. They aren't. 

Though I'm borderline between INFP and ENFP--some of the ENFP qualities fit me as well.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Hey Ena me too.
> How well does it fit you??


I, N and J are about right. The Feeling was a lower % than I would peg myself.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Gotcha in one Sinc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All it says to me is that I was totally honest in answering the questions as my views on traditional marriage reflect.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Absolutely.....the genes have it


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Introverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging 
Profile: INTJ

This is what is said I was. Apparently I may be an evil mastermind.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Pegged me as an ISTP.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

iNFj, Anytime I do personality tests it tells me the same thing. I should be a Psychiatrist, counselour or a Psychologist. I was surprised to read further into it that only about 2% of the population fit into this category. I have heard of many tests but not this one. Good find


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow 3 INFJs!!!!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Isfj


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

ISTJ

Just glancing over the description, it looks like quite a bit of ISTJ fits me perfectly. "As do other Introverted Thinkers, ISTJs often give the initial impression of being aloof and perhaps somewhat cold. Effusive expression of emotional warmth is not something that ISTJs do without considerable energy loss."


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Whenever I've done these tests at various jobs, I've turned out to be borderline INTJ or ENTJ. I've found that many computer geeks are INTJ. Another interesting test is the True Colours. I am the logical and very unusual green (esp unusual for females).


----------



## smilecentral (Jan 27, 2005)

ENFJ - although, admittedly, I did a different version of this test several months ago (for a school study), so I'm using my results from that.

According to the results from that test, I'm a "teacher" type - making up ~ 5-6% of the population.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

My personality type if INTJ excels at "what ifs" so they make good security planners. Probably why I'm obsessed with Risk Analysis. 

ENTJs are good leaders. This is the part of me that likes the Project Management part of my work. I always feel the urge to take over something and get everyone organized. I remember at my other job, my ENTJ boss kept trying to take my marker when I was explaining something at the white board and I wouldn't let him have it!


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

I had the Myers-Briggs done on me once, it came out as a STRONG ESTJ. Then we did an in-class thing and I ended up on the border of E and I, but still STJ. It was very interesting, and I'm not surprised that I ended up with multiple answers on the Extrovert/Introvert... I knowingly traverse both.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

INTJ..."Mastermind Realist"...right on


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

CN said:


> INTJ..."Mastermind Realist"...right on


That makes four of us so far. Good company I'd say.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

The Doug said:


> That makes three of us so far. Good company I'd say.


Thanks for the compliment...The Doug has to be the biggest "Mastermind" on ehMac...some of his jokes/responses to posts are hilarious


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

ISFP
Famous ISFPs:


Marie Antoinette
Auguste Rodin

U.S. Presidents

Ulysses S. Grant

Millard Fillmore, "The American Louis Philippe"

Warren G. Harding



Fred Astaire
Marilyn Monroe
Liberace
Elizabeth Taylor
Yogi Berra, professional baseball player ("It's deja vu all over again.")
Dan Rather
Orrin Hatch, U.S. Senator
Ervin "Magic" Johnson, NBA basketball star
Patrick Duffey
Dan Quayle, U.S. Vice President, 1988-1992
Paul McCartney
Christopher Reeve
Michael Jackson
Kevin Costner
Greg Louganis, U.S. Olympic gold medalist
Brooke Shields
Britney Spears
John Travolta
Ashton Kutcher
Donald Trump

Introverted/Sensing/Feeling/Perceiving.

I know a lot of people who feel I am an extrovert as I am out going, but part of me has always felt this was a kind of "front" that I am comfortable with.
I do tend to keep to myself with a small circle of friends - no one really close although I like and enjoy people a lot. Always felt on the outside of the circle.
Always been friendly and helpful. I do agree with the feeling/sensing part - always been controlled by emotions and they are close to the surface.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am in good company with the likes of Mohandas Gandhi, Jimmy Carter, Martin Luther King, Jr, James Reston, Paul Stookey, Mother Teresa and Eleanor Roosevelt as other examples of the Counselor Idealist (INFJ).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, you should know me by now with your question "For instance I'll be interested in Dr. Gs ( if he's willing )." Ready, willing and able.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well that certainly explains some of our "shared affinities" but wow FOUR INFJ in this small group.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Well that certainly explains some of our "shared affinities" but wow FOUR INFJ in this small group.


Don't forget that four INTJ are watching you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, as an American History major in university, I would not speak too much of your affinity to Presidents Ulysses S. Grant, Millard Fillmore, and Warren G. Harding. While Grant was a great general during the Civil War, he was not an effective president, nor were Filmore and certainly not Harding.  Still, we love you over in The Shang.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't follow politics and know nothing about these presidents. So, not trying to brag just copying what the test results say. Not even sure I agree with the results but.......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, trust me on this one. While I feel that FDR and Lincoln are the #1 and #2 presidents in the US, Harding would be at the bottom, closely followed by Filmore.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Don't forget that four INTJ are watching you


.....urk urk....tribalism rears it's head.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well the only one in the list I admire would be Christopher Reeve anyhow.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Camoe, Christopher Reeve might have been an OK actor, but a fine and courageous person after his accident.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> .....urk urk....tribalism rears it's head.


Like, _surprise_, eh?

G'night all.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Goodnight Doug.................goodnight Abby...............goodnight Jack...........goodnight Rootie and Daisy................goodnight Max.......................................and goodnight JohnBoy.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

This test pegged me as INTJ which, remarkably enough, is exactly the same result as an expensive, professionally administered, and much longer and more elaborate version of the same test (Meyers-Briggs Type Indicators) came up with when I was taking an employment evaluation a couple of years ago. 

If anyone has ever done the True Colours thing, my colour is about as Green as one person could very well be. 

Apparently these results are very compatible with the Computer Professional occupations, which I could have told them beforehand.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I did the true colours thing.... I was blue. Good for writers.

It's funny, since I originally trained and studied and worked as a programmer and took a long winding path into writing. Every test I've ever taken tells me that I'm utterly unsuited to being a programmer, but would make an excellent writer. 

It was logic that made me be a programmer.... damn that logic.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Well, another INTJ here  Another 'Mastermind rational' if you will. I find that is fits me pretty well (some things are bang on), but I don't think that I'm as good as it makes it out to be. I have a little more compassion for people, and I'm a bit for Feeling maybe than that. So who knows?

As for the True Colours, when I had it done, I was tied for Green and Blue as my main colours, which Gold to follow. However, that was a few years ago, so I should probably take it again now. Anyone able to find a link to an online version?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ooh good - two more INTJ! Heh heh.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm an isjf


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I wanna know how SIX...count em SIX......would be INTJ masterminds of the universe....cough ..cough... can co-exist. here 
All hat no cattle methinks


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> I wanna know how SIX...count em SIX.....


Seven....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

MORE hat....infighting for Master Master about to begin. Stay tuned......commoners....sniff.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

The official Meyers-Briggs interpretation of the INTJ type:

"Have original minds and great drive for implementing their ideas and achieving their goals. Quickly see patterns in external events and develop long range explanatory perspectives. When committed, organize a job and carry it through. Skeptical and independent, have high standards of competence and performance - for themselves and others."

The test administrator gave us a joke sheet of "MBTI Types Prayers". The one for INTJ was:

_"Lord, keep me open to others' ideas, *wrong* though they may be."_


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Gerbill said:


> This test pegged me as INTJ which, remarkably enough, is exactly the same result as an expensive, professionally administered, and much longer and more elaborate version of the same test (Meyers-Briggs Type Indicators) came up with when I was taking an employment evaluation a couple of years ago.
> 
> If anyone has ever done the True Colours thing, my colour is about as Green as one person could very well be.


 Cool! You're the same profile as me! It's not easy being green!  People think you're cold but you're just pensive! Greens can be real smart asses too. It's even worse when you're female as it's really really rare amongst females!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I didn't feel that the first result exactly matched so I did the test again, with more thought to the accuracy of my answers. The results are similiar but more true to form I think, ISFJ.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

The Great Waka said:


> Well, another INTJ here  Another 'Mastermind rational' if you will. I find that is fits me pretty well (some things are bang on), but I don't think that I'm as good as it makes it out to be. I have a little more compassion for people, and I'm a bit for Feeling maybe than that. So who knows?


 Don't worry about this - "T" doesn't mean you have no feelings, it just means that given the choice of choosing logic or your gut, you'll go with logic. 

You can purchase Please Understand Me II (the updated version) for more of this stuff. INTJs and ENTJs are the "Rationals" and they partner well with "The Idealists" because both are introspective vs the "Guardians" who are very practical and understand life from what is before them. The "Artisans" are the really fun ones  . The are the Oranges of True 
Colours, the sociable ones that want to have a good time.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I, for one, welcome our new INTJ Masters...


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> MORE hat....infighting for Master Master about to begin. Stay tuned......commoners....sniff.


 Ahh, where's the love? INTJs and INFJs should be suitable as friends and mates.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Gerbill said:


> I, for one, welcome our new INTJ Masters...


 Me too, let the reign of peace begin!  Muhahahahahaha!!!! Oh, that was ENTJ part of me talking.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Now where the hell is my starship?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> MORE hat....infighting for Master Master about to begin. Stay tuned......commoners....sniff.


We are not all always logged in concurrently - and since you (especially _you_) must be monitored, we have quietly decided that co-existence is necessary in order for us to achieve our objective. On ehMac, there will be no infighting amongst The Seven. Unless of course Macnutt turns out to be one of us (highly unlikely, yet possible nonetheless) - in which case I predict there will be heavy drinking then a bit of a scuffle.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The Seven.......oh nooooo.....runs screaming into the setting sun..........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Magnificent Seven.......................


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> The Seven.......oh nooooo.....runs screaming into the setting sun..........



But remember, one of them wasn't a true samurai. Which one of us INTJs is the fake?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh no.....not AGAIN......!!!!!








Let the process of elimination commence....
Gentlemen and ladies......draw your swords.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Alas, once again the different one..........


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

It's okay, Cameo--I'm an oddball too. 

What, all these masterminds, and no INFP/Healers among you? Sheesh.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> It's okay, Cameo--I'm an oddball too.


I've always thought of both Sonal and Cameo as kind and gentle souls, but never oddballs.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

Sonal said:


> What, all these masterminds, and no INFP/Healers among you? Sheesh.


Uh, some other test told me I *act* like an INFP - does this count, even though most tests say I'm not?


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

A lot of Masterminds on a Mac message boards. Kinda makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I meant ISFJ. Obviously one of the traits is dyslexia.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

No porbelm.


----------

